# 2010 Archery Story



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Well thought I would post the link, this will keep updating as I hunt. And I will post the end results if I find my buck.

Thanks
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/65.html


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Please let us know on here when you post on the other site. Great story so far. Try and not gut shoot one and if you do don't tell us. Good luck!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you are having a great hunt Kade. Keep it up, your persistence will soon pay off. I can tell you right now, you have more restraint than me. If I were to hunt with a bow I would shoot the first thing with horns and call it a success. You archery guys are crazy. :mrgreen:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Please let us know on here when you post on the other site. Great story so far. Try and not gut shoot one and if you do don't tell us. Good luck!


Don't worry guys I won't miss, well already have. Shot over his back but who cares part of hunting.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Sounds like you are having a great hunt Kade. Keep it up, your persistence will soon pay off. I can tell you right now, you have more restraint than me. If I were to hunt with a bow I would shoot the first thing with horns and call it a success. You archery guys are crazy. :mrgreen:


Thanks Joel, see that's just how I think about you in waterfowl. All those hens you pass up man there coming down if that's all thats coming in :mrgreen: Those waterfowl guys are CRAZY!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

You are one determined kid! and i use the word "kid loosely as i am only 19. usually i just skip all the blog and look for the pictures, but after starting it i couldn't stop. great story, cant wait to hear the end with one of those nice bucks down.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! keep up the hard work. It will pay off~ and in so many ways already has


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I sure hope your story ends with success. Don't be too hell-bent on getting the biggest buck on the mountain. You could shoot a few small one to get the feel of being in control under pressure. Then when the big one comes along you'll have a little practice behind you. Good story. What area are you hunting?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey! I've hunted archery with you. Wheres the credit to the guy with the quality scope, spotting all the deer for you  HAHA just kidding Katorade. You spotted them all...Most anyways.. Awesome story though!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, new section is up. 
Buck down maybe mine maybe not.

The post will be up when the founder approves it on that forum.
Northern Region


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great story! Good Luck. I'm following it.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

bufflehead3 said:


> Great story! Good Luck. I'm following it.


Thanks bufflehead3!!!! Glad people are enjoying, the last part of the story should be up at the end of this weekend!

Thanks 
Kade


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

More pictures up, thought I'd let you guys know.

Thanks


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry you didn't end up taking a buck. You definately put some effort into it. Ah well, you've got some excellent memories now, not to mention that much more experience. It was a fun read. 
Thanks for taking the time to share it. 

That was a fair amount of typing. Oughta show it to your english teacher, maybe score some extra credit for writing about your experience. Not many folks in High School are writing things like that - worth checking out IMO. G'Luck!


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you still gonna hunt the rest of the season or the extended?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

bufflehead3 said:


> Are you still gonna hunt the rest of the season or the extended?


Shortened hunt in my area so it's over, I hunt all three seasons so I can't hunt the extended.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> Sorry you didn't end up taking a buck. You definately put some effort into it. Ah well, you've got some excellent memories now, not to mention that much more experience. It was a fun read.
> Thanks for taking the time to share it.
> 
> That was a fair amount of typing. Oughta show it to your english teacher, maybe score some extra credit for writing about your experience. Not many folks in High School are writing things like that - worth checking out IMO. G'Luck!


Thanks I'm sure my one English teacher reads what I write but he no longer teaches me. I still have a lot to learn in writing but it's fun to do if your writing about something you love. I'm most likely headed to a new area this weekend, but who knows what the muzzy and rifle will bring. Will be hunting with my dad so you know it will be a blast!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a little update to the story, if anyone cares.

Thanks
Kade


----------

